

Apple's Ad Service Off to Bumpy Start - bensummers
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748703321004575427892781417642.html

======
lzw
This article is wrong. Apple has released an iAd SDK and featured many
sessions at WWDC relevant to people developing iAds, including two that
specifically covered the SDK.

IF advertising agencies want to make iAds they don't need to wait on Apple.

It appears that many of them want Apple to be involved so they get the "Apple
magic".

We're not seeing Apple slow things down, so much as demand exceeding Apple's
supply.

